# Did you hear about the artpro nail printer v6.1?



## moriesnailart (Jan 11, 2011)

My boyfriend was browsing yesterday and he came across the new ArtPro Nail Printer V6.1 presented at the CES this year. Of course, I couldn't let it pass without telling you guys.
It is basically a big laser printer with a touch screen LCD display that can print any design you choose on your nail: logos patterns, even faces.
All you have to do is choose your design, paint your nail white or some light color (this will serve as base color), put a coat of their special cleat coat to have a smooth surface for the printer and then insert your finger in the finger holder.
The printer shows you a preview of the nail so you can adjust size, color and center the design to match your actual nail.
After the machine has done its job, you will have to apply a clear top coat on the nail fast so the ink doesn't smudge (the machine uses regular printer cartridges)
The machine does a great art work but, as any technology innovation, I'm sure it will cost big bucks. There is no retail price advertised but I would say it could easily go up to $3,000+.
Then again, this machine is not something you will have at home, it's more something you will find at the mall.

What do you think?

Adri

http://moriesnailart.weebly.com/nail-art-blog.html


----------



## jroberts (Jan 12, 2011)

As good old-fashioned girly men, weâ€™re always looking for excuses to get our nails done, so our heartfelt thanks go out to Guangzhou Taiji Electronics and their ArtPro Nail Printer line. You put a couple of white base coats on, stick your hand inside, align the desired image to your nail, and hit print â€” and an inkjet head (we saw a Lenovo cartridge inside) goes to work.

http://droid.techintersect.net/droid-incredible/artpro-nail-printer-v6-1-hands-in-video/


----------



## Darla (Jan 12, 2011)

that looks pretty wild.  i googled it and even found a video of it in action.   Go to http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/10/artpro-nail-printer-v6-1-hands-in-video?icid=sphere_blogsmith_inpage_engadget

Hmmm i still doubt it will put all those nail salons stocked with Chinese women out of business!  It may be available at high end salons who have the bucks and want something unique.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow ! I kinda like it, but with one nail at a time i bet it takes some time getting used to that machine.


----------



## Darla (Jan 12, 2011)

good point if it is similar to a printer why not put all fingers from a hand in there?   wonder what kind of "ink" they use to put the patterns on the nails


----------



## Diava (Jan 12, 2011)

wow!!!! This is amazing!!! I cant get over what technology can do these days, would love to see it in action!!

Diava

X


----------



## Danna Colombia (Feb 8, 2013)

those who want a real nail printer that prints up to 5 nails at the same time and with excellent quality, look on facebook, called *Nail art printer Stampante*


----------

